# Newbie from NYC



## jrose614 (Jun 2, 2010)

Been trolling for a while and finally posting to say hello. Have a lot to share!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 2, 2010)

to NYC!! And welcome to Specktra!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 3, 2010)

to specktra, we look forward to seeing posts from you


----------



## Soul Unique (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## Unigrrl (Jun 4, 2010)

Welcome! I'm new to the site too but everyone is SO nice. Hope you like it here


----------



## liibyz (Jun 4, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## n_c (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## liibyz (Jun 5, 2010)

Hi Hi Hello!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jun 5, 2010)

Welcome!
Where in NYC are you from?


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 6, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra!  Hope to see you around the forum!


----------



## cjm (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi NYC, I'm looking forward to following your posts.  Welcome too!


----------



## Hypathya (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi!!


----------



## nunu (Jun 10, 2010)

Hiya!


----------

